# Frodos Characteristics and Personality?



## Prissy_Hobbit (Mar 16, 2011)

To me Frodo is very quiet, patient, gentle and kind...
I love Frodo, to me he will be the hero of the Lord of the Rings, I just want to know how other people saw him in the books...
Did you think he was boring, too quiet or....whatever?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 22, 2011)

I see Frodo to be humble to the world, but also having great faith in himself and his purpose. Throughout his constant struggle in the books he remains heroically selfless and still hobbit (~human :*cool. These are some persisting qualities I think that lead many of us to identify with his character.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 22, 2011)

To me, it seems like Frodo is the only one, really knowing whats at stake... It's like he is carrying the whole world around his neck, and he knows it but tries to cover it up from others.

To Sam, it's an adventure and he is held up by his devotion towards frodo, but really do not realize the seriousness of the situation...not until the very end, that is.

For the other fellowships, they just trust Gandalf's and Elronds words, and does what they are told...more or less :

Aragorn wants to make amends, for what Isildur couldn't do...and to win his beloved one, by claiming the crown. If the One Ring could be a part of that, so be it...

Boromir, only saw the quest as an opportunity to get his hands on this "great weapon" and get revenge for all the sorrows that Mordor had coursed Gondor.

Legolas & Gimli only joined the fellowship, 'cause the felt obliged to it. They "just" represents their species. Neigher of them, came to the Imladris because of the One Ring.

Marry & pippin, I think, never realized what they were doing, so far from home, or even why...they also saw it as an great adventure, right until they returned to the Shire and realized that evil things even could inflict their home country.

Only Gandalf knew what was really at stake, but even he had "nothing" to lose...he actually longed back home to Aman. But he kept going, because of his guilt towards Frodo... Guilt of making Frodo take the Ring, bear the Ring and somewhat encouraging him into voluntarily enter Mordor in a suicide mission.

No...Frodo is not a normal hero... he is, devoted, helpfull and kind (even to Gollum) because he has to be... he need all the help he can get, and he knows it. He is somewhat quiet throughout the whole journey, but only because of the burden he bears... a burden, I think, no one else realizes.

Frodo, to me, IS the real hero of The Lord of the Rings... and hero does not rhyme with boring.

(Please, do excuse Old Tom, ironi may occur in the descriptions, execpt for Frodo)


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 23, 2011)

I think I am more like Frodo than the other characters. I would like to think I'm a hero like Aragorn or Eowyn. But really, I am just ordinary person living my life not really looking for adventure or to have my life changed in any drastic way.


----------



## Sulimo (May 17, 2011)

I'm surprised more people have not responded to this. 

Frodo is a very interesting character. I think that Prince of Cats hit the nail on the head though. I believe that Frodo's two biggest role models are Bilbo and Gandalf. Both of these characters chief characteristic is their willingness to put others needs before their own. 

I find it interesting that Frodo never actually kills another living creature. However, in most situations he finds himself in where he could kill, he gives mercy, and an opportunity for redemption. Two exceptions being when he stabs the orc's foot in Moria, and severs the hand of the barrow weight. However, his inner strength is unmatched by any character with perhaps the exception of Sam. He makes for such a complicated hero. 

There is one issue that I am curious about though. What were the subtle effects of the ring? For instance he could perceive clearly the mind of Galadrial, and he could see her ring. Was his ability to stand up to the Nazgul at the fords because of his super hobbit spirit, or was he inadvertently drawing upon the ring, or was it a mix of both? Same holds true for his encounter with the barrow weight. How did he come out of his swoon when the others didn't? I ask about this because when Galadrial explains herself she says: 



> In place of a dark lord you will set up a Queen. And I shall not be dark, but beautiful and terrible as the Morning and the Night! Fair as the Sea and the Sun and the Snow upon the Mountain! Dreadful as the Storm and the Lightning! Stronger then the foundations of the earth. All shall love me and despair.



I think Gandalf also says elsewhere that he would not initially use the ring for evil, but eventually it would possess and control him, because it is inherently evil. I wonder if Frodo was using it in this manner, but without realizing it.


----------

